# Lakers draft Lonzo Ball, Kyle Kuzma, Josh Hart, and Thomas Bryant



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd give this draft a +B. Obviously Ball is the diamond. Not too sold on the Kuzma pick. Seems like a redeundabt addition with Randle and Nance on the roster. Deng may see minutes at PF too as well as Ingram. Unless we're moving Randle, Nance or Deng, seems like there will be a minutes crunch. 

Love the Hart pick. Guy is a winner and a scrappy competitor. He's also older and seems to know what he's capable of so he plays within himself. Decent shooter too. 

Thomas Bryant is interesting. He's got length and potential as a rim protector but he's a bit slow footed and we've already got two players like that on the roster in ZU and Lopez. I do like his motor though and he's got decent leaping ability and has shown outside shooting ability. Stretch center perhaps?? We'll see.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Undrafted rookie P.J. Dozier out of South Carolina has agreed to a free-agent deal with the Los Angeles Lakers, league sources tell ESPN.

https://twitter.com/ChrisBHaynes/status/878131733773799424


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> Undrafted rookie P.J. Dozier out of South Carolina has agreed to a free-agent deal with the Los Angeles Lakers, league sources tell ESPN.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChrisBHaynes/status/878131733773799424




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863172037728141312


> Day 1 Stock: Down
> 
> PJ Dozier declared for the draft, signed with an agent and then bombed Day 1 at the combine.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2709051-nba-combine-players-who-hurt-and-helped-themselves-the-most-on-day-1


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

**Lonzo Ball

GRADE:
A*

With Russell traded away, there was really no other choice here. His conditioning issues that appeared in his first workout would be one of the most fixable of problems. His sup-par defense and lack of mid-range scoring and general go-to scoring ability are less fixable. His elite level court awareness and timing with his passes are once in a generation skills. He brings a lot of hope to a desperate franchise.


**Kyle Kuzma

GRADE:
C*

It seems as if pick 23 was the end of the line for first round talent in this draft, with about 40 2nd round caliber players still available. Kuzma has some of the best upside of those players. His elite agility could allow him to become among the best in the league at getting where he needs to go faster than everyone else off-the-ball. That could get him a ton of open shots. If he can knock them down consistently, he could become one of the better stretch-4's in the league. If not, he could be out of the league pretty soon.


> Day 1 Stock: Up
> 
> Kyle Kuzma came out firing during Game 2 with three triples and a pull-up jumper in the first 13 minutes.
> 
> ...



**Josh Hart

GRADE:
A+*

The mocks had him going in the 2nd round, but the Lakers moved to get him with the last pick of the 1st round. I would still have given the same grade at #28 . He is an under-the-radar player who has a good chance of becoming a regular NBA starter. He does a little of everything and could be a good complement to Lonzo in the backcourt. He looks like the 3 and D SG I've been hoping the Lakers would pick up for some years now. Fit can be almost everything in a league full of the most talented players in the world, and this is a perfect fit scenario.


**Thomas Bryant

GRADE:
C+*

He could have some serious defensive issues when opponents make him move his feet, but he can use his length to block shots. If he can learn to anticipate well, he could make up for some of his defensive issues. Things really don't look good for him on that end though. There is some offensive potential. He shot 37% from the college three and improved over his two seasons. He can finish at the rim as well. At #42 the Lakers had the option to take one of the players with medical concerns that have more talent than Bryant, but at this point in the draft I can't really fault them from shying away. They certainly could have picked worse here.


**Overall Picks (picks only)

GRADE:
A-


Overall Draft (including trades)

GRADE:
C+*

The Russell trade was a disaster IMO. Patience could have brought a better return. On offense Dlo could have been a good fit next to Ball. Lopez is a solid center, but it seems like he doesn't fit this team's time schedule. If he is around just for future cap space, Russell was a huge overpay.

The trade down for #30 and #42 was a plus move, but unless Bryant becomes an NBA player, it will be ultimately meaningless. What they did with all of their picks looks right, so they made up some ground there.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have done a 180 on the Dlo trade....great trade....they shopped him and that was his market value. Lakers fans value Dlo more than the rest of the NBA does.

Give me all the stats you want...tell me how young he is, tell me only Westbrook and Lillard put up numbers like that at his age...dont care....he never passed the eye test with me from day one. He is SLOW. Very overrated passer....what happened to that "vision" we heard when he was being drafted??? He has a shit attitude. Plus I think his knees are in worse shape than we know....Glad we got something for him while we still could. Top 3 center and cap relief to sign a max player....love it


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

People get too caught up in the #2 pick aspect of DSlow. First it was Byrons fault. Then it was Kobes fault. I've heard every excuse for the kid.

With great players you can see the "it" factor. Ingram has "it". DLo is just a starting caliber player on a middling squad. He isn't even Eddie Jones.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

don't you shit on Eddie Jones


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> don't you shit on Eddie


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't watch college ball so everything I know about these guys is regurgitated from elsewhere. 

One of the guys I had my eye on with the 27/28 picks was Derrick White. When the Spurs drafted him I felt vindicated. Peeps are calling Kuzma a reach at 27.

I think the FO did a great job swapping 28 for 30+42. Hart sounds like a great guy who can contribute right away, although probably with limited upside. Bryant sounds like a dinosaur to me honestly but it does sound like he can shoot.

I cant wait to see these guys in action. Our late picks in recent years have been great.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I have done a 180 on the Dlo trade....great trade....they shopped him and that was his market value. Lakers fans value Dlo more than the rest of the NBA does.
> 
> Give me all the stats you want...tell me how young he is, tell me only Westbrook and Lillard put up numbers like that at his age...dont care....he never passed the eye test with me from day one. He is SLOW. Very overrated passer....what happened to that "vision" we heard when he was being drafted??? He has a shit attitude. Plus I think his knees are in worse shape than we know....Glad we got something for him while we still could. Top 3 center and cap relief to sign a max player....love it


:yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> :yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


Shit....this is not the person I want a vote of confidence from :hibbert:

lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Once again, I'm taking a wait and see approach to the DLo trade. How we use that cap room will be the deciding factor. I like DLo as a player. I think he'll be an above average starter in his prime. Good 2nd option, great 3rd option on a contender is his ceiling imo.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

"Above average starter"....dime a dozen...and plenty without that crap attitude he has.

I really dont think it needs to be a "wait and see"....Dlo was going to try to get overpaid on his next contract for 5 years or whatever....Fuck that noise....Its obvious we will use the cap space. The Lakers dont shy away from spending money ever.

We got rid of the worst contract in the league(?), got a top 3 center we can use as trade bait or resign, and room for TOP tier players.

We have Magic, players like and respect him....this wont be us begging Dwight or Aldridge like in the past. I have faith big moves will be made.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

The only good thing about the DLo trade is I won't have to argue with fans of the team he plays for that he is, indeed, as good as the numbers say he is. 

I was excited to see him play next to another play maker who would actually hit him in his spots, find him off his cuts, etc. Really would have been a thing of beauty. But whatever, I'll still root for him 80 games a year.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Love the Lonzo pick, btw. Josh Hart, solid. 

Don't know much about the other guys besides what I've read in their scouting reports.


----------

